# DT Swiss R1800



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Please don't laugh, but I have a real dumb question.

I just bought a BMC Road Racer that has DT Swiss R 1800 Wheels. I can't figure out how to use the quick release to take off the front wheel. Any help would be greatly appreciated. :blush2:


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Found in 30 seconds via Google -
_
This RWS Thru Bolt w/Aluminum Lever is the latest version of DT's RWS technology. Where the standard RWS Thru Bolt uses a carbon reinforced plastic lever arm, you'll get a lever made from machined aluminum here. The weight is exactly the same, and you'll perhaps get more durability in the event of a crash with these alloy bits, not to mention the appeal of the more sculpted look. RWS stands for Ratchet Wheelmounting System. It has the look of a quick release (minus the springs), but in place of a lever attached to a cam, there's a lever attached to a bolt head. Turn the lever clockwise to tighten. When there is sufficient resistance (15nm), stop turning. Press the red button to position the lever in a place where it won't get knocked around. You're done, and the benefits are pretty obvious. It provides up to 50% greater clamping force than with a conventional quick release, which can be a great thing when riding a disc brake in front as it will resist the twisting forces better. And, they make it super easy to pop your wheels off your bike. The oversized shafts are high-strength, light weight 7075 aluminum, as are the lever arms. Want it off? Just start turning the lever counter-clockwise to loosen. The DT Swiss RWS Thru Bolt w/ Aluminum Lever is available to fit three hub configurations -- Front 9x100mm, Rear 10x135mm, Rear 12x142mm (Syntace X-12 type). The weights are as follows: 49g (front 9 x 100) 63g (rear 10 x 135.)_


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Well, they must have tightened the wheel so much that I can't loosen it. I'm afraid of breaking the lever (it's plastic). Even my hubby, who is a weight lifter, has tried but said if he applies more pressure to loosen it, it will break.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

OK, hubby just removed it. It was put on very tight.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

love4himies said:


> OK, hubby just removed it. It was put on very tight.


 " they make it super easy to pop your wheels off your bike."

Maybe hubby needs to up the weights? Just sayin'! :blush2:


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Mike T. said:


> " they make it super easy to pop your wheels off your bike."
> 
> Maybe hubby needs to up the weights? Just sayin'! :blush2:


He didn't want to turn it too hard as he was afraid of breaking the lever, then he would have to face the wifey wrath. 



Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

love4himies said:


> He didn't want to turn it too hard as he was afraid of breaking the lever, then he would have to face the wifey wrath.


I've been there many times so us fellas have to stick together. It's not easy being us. Glad to have helped him.


----------



## mcteague (Feb 7, 2005)

DT now uses aluminum levers on the RWS skewers. So, I guess breaking it was a real possibility.

Tim


----------

